# ASUS GTX 950 2 GB (no power connector)



## W1zzard (Apr 29, 2016)

ASUS recently released a GTX 950 that runs without any power connectors, making it the fastest graphics card in this performance class. In our review, we will test how the board deals with the 75 W power limit and how that affects performance.

*Show full review*


----------



## Frick (Apr 29, 2016)

I haven't looked forward to a review this much in a long, long time. 


For reference, this vs the EVGA GTX 950 SSC, which seems to be about 8% or so faster, at stock:

Idle
Asus 9W
EVGA 2W

Multi monitor
Asus 9W
EVGA 9W

Blu-ray
Asus 10W
EVGA 10W

Avarage/Typical Gaming
Asus 74W
EVGA 97W

Peak
Asus 76W
EVGA 110W

Maximum
Asus 79W
EVGA 122W

Did you measure power consumption while overclocked?

And overclocked the difference between the two is 2FPS in BF3 1440p. Why is this chip drawing that much less power? The power limits doesn't seem to hold it back much.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 29, 2016)

This joins the already announced EVGA and MSI gtx950's that don't need power connected.
MSI is on the market already, alongside this ASUS.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 29, 2016)

> Also I'm slightly unsure who really needs a card without power connector, nearly every PSU that's still working has a 6-pin power cable, or at least two Molex's so you could use an adapter;


I don't quite know how to phrase this - I think it's because of the people that we see post here asking if this ______ GPU will work in their system, with their PSU.  If we see these posts ad nauseam, how many calls do you think the manufacturers field?  Instead of trying to work the customer through figuring out what they have and or what they might need, "Have we got a GPU for you."  Having said that though, I'm really surprised that the packaging doesn't clearly display "No additional power connector required."

Although I like the quiet cooler, I know that there are people looking for a single slot version and I can imagine that there are those looking for a half-height version as well.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 29, 2016)

seems that ASUS's marketing division isn't doing their jobs properly... as the product description isn't clear.


----------



## Readlight (Apr 29, 2016)

For the past 10 years, not demanding, best games on low rezulotion and old cpu  mybe its good. Because off psaix if the price is good . Lets sea whats coming from amd. Maybe in the future samsung will make gpu whit ram insaide gpu. Does vga even work on new cards?


----------



## Casecutter (Apr 29, 2016)

Readlight said:


> Because off psaix if the price is good?


Not sure what psaix is a acronym for, though IDK the $140 isn't earthshattering, seems pricey this late in the game.

You could've grab a Asus STRIX R7 370 Overclocked 2Gb (1050Mhz) for $120 @ MicroCenter for monthes; though last I check it was OoS. 

I'd like the two of them go one-on-one, in a lower end OEM box.  I don't think there any dramatic difference in game-play immersive-ness when you make nice playable settings for the 950 then run a 370 at those same settings.   As to power (odd no 370 numbers though a 270X (5% more power, while the gameplay is on a 370) I think the days of running one game pulling a number and calling it "the average" is no longer acceptable or persuasive. 

If you test multiple titles you see how power usage fluctuates.  Here you'll see what Jarred Walton from what was formally MaximumPC now PCGamer found in his test of an EVGA 960 2GB SSC GAMING and a Sapphire 380 Nitro 4Gb. His findings substantiate the point of how a boosted card(s) draw power differently given the titles and their work loads.
http://www.pcgamer.com/sapphire-radeon-r9-380-4gb-review/

While it's nice that a card can offer this level performance from PCI-E power, would I limit myself to a non-6 Pin purchase... not unless there are specific criteria the machine or a build had targeting.  If your has Molex or SATA connectors unused your PSU is most likely not going to baulk on a 370 unless less than say 320W.


----------



## Xazax (Apr 29, 2016)

The overclock and performance gained from the OC is pretty impressive! Especially from the GTX950 without a 6pin.


----------



## wagana (Apr 29, 2016)

Needs LP version


----------



## GhostRyder (Apr 30, 2016)

I have been waiting to see one of these in action for awhile.  I will be purchasing one of those very soon!

Great card, glad the no power connector market cards are getting some love as I wanted more power than a GTX 750ti.


----------



## rootuser123 (Apr 30, 2016)

@W1zzard Can you post the bios for this card please?


----------



## Hillbilly (Apr 30, 2016)

@W1zzard excellent review. Good job sir. I was hoping this was not a gimmick. Its refreshing to see manufactuers doing these kinds of things.


----------



## Jeffredo (Apr 30, 2016)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125856&ignorebbr=1
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10250...-gtx-950-with-75w-power-consumption-to-lineup

Gigabyte has a 75W "no six pin" care for $15 less.  What's funny is they don't mention the lack of a six pin connector in any of their marketing.  Found out about it through Anandtech.


----------



## kilenfl (May 1, 2016)

Update drivers


----------



## micropage7 (May 1, 2016)

asus should cover the missing power connector, its pretty ugly like unfinished product


----------



## W1zzard (May 1, 2016)

rootuser123 said:


> @W1zzard Can you post the bios for this card please?


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/183162/asus-gtx950-2048-160204


----------



## rhythmeister (May 10, 2016)

Will anybody release a single slot version so I can have a decent upgrade from a HD7750 in my Shuttle SN78SH7 though?!


----------



## Caring1 (May 11, 2016)

rhythmeister said:


> Will anybody release a single slot version so I can have a decent upgrade from a HD7750 in my Shuttle SN78SH7 though?!


There is one I found.
http://kakaku.com/item/K0000691092/images/page=ka_2/
or, a GTX 750 Ti.
http://www.techpowerup.com/206212/galaxy-intros-single-slot-geforce-gtx-750-ti-razor-graphics-card


----------



## Boombastik (May 11, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/183162/asus-gtx950-2048-160204



This card run at 1.15 max voltage core.
It is unbliavable that it is stable at 1443 max clock.


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2016)

Boombastik said:


> This card run at 1.15 max voltage core.
> It is unbliavable that it is stable at 1443 max clock.


Actually 1.080 V in my case
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_950/27.html
graph near end of the page


----------



## Boombastik (May 11, 2016)

Thnks.
I see that in the bios they reduced all the voltages maybe nvidia found that 950 needs lower voltages to run stable.
Because a i have a gtx msi 950 oc one fun and i run a medium overclock at 1404 max clock at 1.1875 voltage = 108 watts. (max power limit for my board)


----------

